# Purchase 'payment' question



## joyzilli (Apr 21, 2008)

For those of you who have bought through a resale company, do they allow the purchase to be paid for with a credit card.  I just received a 0% financing for 18 months and thought this might be a good way to purchase a small (50 - 100) point package.  Any thoughts?


----------



## somerville (Apr 21, 2008)

joyzilli said:


> For those of you who have bought through a resale company, do they allow the purchase to be paid for with a credit card.  I just received a 0% financing for 18 months and thought this might be a good way to purchase a small (50 - 100) point package.  Any thoughts?


Some do, and some don't.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 21, 2008)

Disney does.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 21, 2008)

joyzilli said:


> For those of you who have bought through a resale company, do they allow the purchase to be paid for with a credit card.  I just received a 0% financing for 18 months and thought this might be a good way to purchase a small (50 - 100) point package.  Any thoughts?



May I ask where you got the 0% for 18 months - I've never seen longer than a year?  Also, is it just for purchases, or transfers, too?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 21, 2008)

That would be an excellent way to buy DVC.  There are no perks at all for financing through them.  

I would rather not ever finance anything, but I don't see how you can lose, financing for 0%.  Good for you!

The best I have seen is 3.9% for the life of the loan from Chase, which is actually really good.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 21, 2008)

The offer was a Disney chase visa card with 0% for 15 months (not 18), on transfers and purchases.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I have a Disney Chase Visa and the online offer I was showing was 0% on transfers for 6 months.   :annoyed: 

I'll have to give them a call.  That would be great for me to buy a small points package at the (new) Contemporary and California.


----------

